# Anybody installed Sirius on E46 w Assist?



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

I tried to order Sirius today from Circle BMW, and they told me that it won't work cause my car has assist. I thought that was resolved already. I know there is an issue with the antenna, but that's Ok cause I'm going to use Terk antenna on the rear deck anyway. Apart from that, is there another reason for Sirius not to work on E46 sedan w assist?

And of course the real question is - anybody already installed Sirius on a E46 w assist? Did you have any problem?


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

I'll check on my end ... I'll have an answer by tomorrow...


----------



## photo2000a (Mar 9, 2004)

*old issue*



st_o_p said:


> I tried to order Sirius today from Circle BMW, and they told me that it won't work cause my car has assist. I thought that was resolved already. I know there is an issue with the antenna, but that's Ok cause I'm going to use Terk antenna on the rear deck anyway. Apart from that, is there another reason for Sirius not to work on E46 sedan w assist?
> 
> And of course the real question is - anybody already installed Sirius on a E46 w assist? Did you have any problem?


this is a pretty old issue but you didn't mention the specific type of e46 you have, however in general they are compatable i have a 330xi w/nav and factory assist and sirius all work fantastic


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

photo2000a said:


> this is a pretty old issue but you didn't mention the specific type of e46 you have, however in general they are compatable i have a 330xi w/nav and factory assist and sirius all work fantastic


I thought that would be the case. My car is similar - 04 325xi w Nav & PP (Assist). 
Anyway, it's too late now - I'm going on vacation next week, so I'll postpone the whole thing until at least Sep (which means I'll miss the promotional Sirius lifetime subscription, so I may not do it at all).


----------



## photo2000a (Mar 9, 2004)

*no prob install*



st_o_p said:


> I thought that would be the case. My car is similar - 04 325xi w Nav & PP (Assist).
> Anyway, it's too late now - I'm going on vacation next week, so I'll postpone the whole thing until at least Sep (which means I'll miss the promotional Sirius lifetime subscription, so I may not do it at all).


well all i can say is the install is like a 15min job so if your dealer is willing to schedule you 'ts just a simple thing natch you can always wait


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

photo2000a said:


> well all i can say is the install is like a 15min job so if your dealer is willing to schedule you 'ts just a simple thing natch you can always wait


It may only take 15 min to install, but I guarantee you the dealer won't do it that fast. I bet they will charge for at least 1 hour labor.


----------



## photo2000a (Mar 9, 2004)

*yup*



gfeiner said:


> It may only take 15 min to install, but I guarantee you the dealer won't do it that fast. I bet they will charge for at least 1 hour labor.


yup your right, i can tell you the bmw svc papers state it's a 30m job so 60 is 'over' thou not so outta line they can't claim it and try to get extra $$ but either way my point was just that i shouldn't tie up your car in the shop perhaps you can get it for the trip and the sale 'life member' you wished

i can say it perfroms best on long trips it's a blast hearing your fav station and song no matter how far u drive


----------



## JonInSanDiego (Feb 20, 2004)

Does anyone know (definitively) if the issue has been resolved for convertibles with Nav and Assist? This was the last one they were waiting for a retrofit on.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

gfeiner said:


> It may only take 15 min to install, but I guarantee you the dealer won't do it that fast. I bet they will charge for at least 1 hour labor.


That's not the problem. I'll install it myself anyway. I just wanted to order it from Circle BMW cause it's cheapest, and with the shipping delay and everything it will arrive after I'm gone. I guess it's just bad timing. Anyway, I don't like being rushed with limited time offers anyway - if Sirius extends it's lifetime subscription offer beyond end of August, I'll get it then; otherwise - we'll see how things go with the XM Direct adapters


----------



## 2k4m3 (Jan 2, 2004)

st_o_p said:


> I tried to order Sirius today from Circle BMW, and they told me that it won't work cause my car has assist. I thought that was resolved already. I know there is an issue with the antenna, but that's Ok cause I'm going to use Terk antenna on the rear deck anyway. Apart from that, is there another reason for Sirius not to work on E46 sedan w assist?
> 
> And of course the real question is - anybody already installed Sirius on a E46 w assist? Did you have any problem?


Works fine in my 04 M3 w/assist + nav. Circle is misinformed. Bluetooth has an issue because it uses the same wiring harness connections as assist. Sirius connects to the CD changer audio and I-bus cables. There was an issue because the first antenna was only roof mount, but now that the new antennas are trunk mounted there is no conflict.


----------



## bsilverb (Aug 4, 2004)

*330 Ci Convertible & Sirius*



JonInSanDiego said:


> Does anyone know (definitively) if the issue has been resolved for convertibles with Nav and Assist? This was the last one they were waiting for a retrofit on.


Just to bump this up. I have the same issue. Thanks.


----------



## zander94 (Nov 18, 2005)

I just put my Sirius tuner that I had bought for my 2003 325Ci and put in my 04 330Ci Performance Pk Coupe with Assist. My only issue is what to do with the antenna since I can't use the Shark Fin on the roof. There are worse things I guess.


----------

